# STASH BOXES



## 6sIxx3ThReE

I GOT DA HOOK UP ON STASH BOXES PROFESSIONALLY MADE BOXES WELDED ON TO DA FRAME UNOTISABLE ALL DIFFRENT SPOTS ELECTRICLLY OPEN OR MANUAL PM ME IF YA WANT MORE INFO...


----------



## tical killa beez

post pictures lol i wanna see this


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:scrutinize: pics


----------



## 93TC_64IMP

they're gonna find it when the dogs sniffin your frame at the border


----------



## burnslo

Lets see them pics :0


----------



## mn87

no pict yet?


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

im interested if you would post pics.


----------



## tyhodge07

ya post the pics....


----------



## BIGCRAIG

IT NEEDS TO BE BIG ENOUGH TO SQUEZE THE MACS INTO. MY FRIEND MR BANKS TOLD ME THAT.
POST PPICS I WANT ONE IN MY DASH


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

i think this fool is full of shit. :twak:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 11 2006, 03:21 PM~4595178
> *i think this fool is full of shit. :twak:
> *


NEWBIES


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

SERIOUS AS CAN B NO BULL SH** IM GETTIN 1 DONT 2 FIT A SAWED OFF PISTOL GRIP WIT SUM SHELLS RIGHT IN DA MIDDLE OF DA BACK SEET IT SPLITS DOWN WIT A BUTTON I DONT HAVE THE PICS YET I WILL SOON...


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

OH YEAH! ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE!!! I WOULDN'T LIKE TO GET INTO MUCH TROUBLE!!


----------



## coco73chev

IM GETTIN 1 DONT 2 FIT A SAWED OFF PISTOL GRIP WIT SUM SHELLS RIGHT IN DA MIDDLE OF DA BACK SEET IT SPLITS DOWN WIT A BUTTON ..............PICS!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

whos got the "this thread is worthless w/o pics" pic :ugh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

lol, thats the same thing i was thinking of. Hook up some pics and a price


----------



## TORONTO

i got a nice stash spot on my shifter... i found a shift knob on ebay and its all chrome 44mag revolver clip with bullet heads on the top... but the top part unscrews and i can fit a few g's in there...
fukin gangster shit... cops would never find it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 12 2006, 01:28 PM~4602986
> *i got a nice stash spot on my shifter...  i found a shift knob on ebay and its all chrome 44mag revolver clip with bullet heads on the top... but the top part unscrews and i can fit a few g's in there...
> fukin gangster shit... cops would never find it
> *


so the shift knob is an actual clip? got a pic? sounds cool


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 12 2006, 12:28 PM~4602986
> *i got a nice stash spot on my shifter...  i found a shift knob on ebay and its all chrome 44mag revolver clip with bullet heads on the top... but the top part unscrews and i can fit a few g's in there...
> fukin gangster shit... cops would never find it
> *


Now they will. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 12 2006, 01:28 PM~4602986
> *i got a nice stash spot on my shifter...  i found a shift knob on ebay and its all chrome 44mag revolver clip with bullet heads on the top... but the top part unscrews and i can fit a few g's in there...
> fukin gangster shit... cops would never find it
> *


sounds like a tight shift knob


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

im wantin one that will fit an ounce in, im seriouse jus need a pic an a price. pm me when you get prices n pics.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'd rather just stick that kinda stuff in the glove box though. If they find that kind of stuff in a custom made stash box like that, around here your looking at drug trafficking and intent to deliver...which equals 2 class X felonies at 6-30 a piece.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

thats the purpose of the stash box....they wont be able to find it


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 13 2006, 04:45 AM~4608883
> *thats the purpose of the stash box....they wont be able to find it
> *


a pre-fab stash box?

i doubt it'd be hard to find.....


----------



## biggeazy-e

here, i got one for you...........










they'll NEVER find it..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

lol, thats a pretty stealth box


----------



## BIGCRAIG

i looked some up and alot of them r where the passangers airbag once was. they make it a little door with an electricl accuated lock.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Jan 13 2006, 02:29 PM~4611489
> *i looked some up and alot of them r where the passangers airbag once was. they make it a little door with an electricl accuated lock.
> *


thats cool, as long as you dont do either or two things..

1-tell your insurance company you have a passenger side airbag
2-get into a bad frontal accident......

do either of those, and you'd be pretty much fucked...


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

Yea true dat on da air bag, da ones that ones my homie does at his shop are clean u cant even tell it splits i saw an 86 regal with one in da front seat and i couldnt find it untill he hit da switch and it split da only shit is that tha lid isnt air tight and dogs will sniff shit but im pretty sure i can think of a way to make an air tight lid or sumthin.... its clean tho ill keep YA posted when i get mine so i can post da pics JUST WATCH!!


----------



## KustomKreationz

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jan 13 2006, 10:03 PM~4614382
> *Yea true dat on da air bag, da ones that ones my homie does at his shop are clean u cant even tell it splits i saw an 86 regal with one in da front seat and i couldnt find it untill he hit da switch and it split da only shit is that tha lid isnt air tight and dogs will sniff shit but im pretty sure i can think of a way to make an air tight lid or sumthin.... its clean tho ill keep YA posted when i get mine so i can post da pics JUST WATCH!!
> *


Buy a foodsaver machine and double bag it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowlow76

#1. Where ya located?
#2. Im very interested in this type of shit.

Stash spots are/will be big business in the near future. Already is in some places. Even for legit people theyre cool, the more complicated the better. Got that appeal in a cool James Bond type of way. Plus theyre good for carrying legit shit like cash, condoms, etc.

We should start a topic bout stash spots we've seen, had, or maybe even have? Closed/open photos, explanations, ideas, etc?
Anybody wanna get it started? I'll throw some up that I've had and friends have had in old rides of theirs. How-Tos would be off the hook too!


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

i thought about cuttin like a square out of the floorboard and puttin onne down there, but i realized that prolly wouldnt work too well, now im thinkin when i get a hydro setup, buyin an extra pump an usin that to stash shit in, i might be able to make that work. what you think about that idea?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 14 2006, 12:35 AM~4615598
> *i thought about cuttin like a square out of the floorboard and puttin onne down there, but i realized that prolly wouldnt work too well, now im thinkin when i get a hydro setup, buyin an extra pump an usin that to stash shit in, i might be able to make that work. what you think about that idea?
> *


i think- dont get switches if you're gonna have a dummy pump in the trunk


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

i aint gotta trunk, its truck  . and why not? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

i had an old cd player that didnt work, and i turned it into a stash box, i had the 5 button flip the face down and i had the rest of the guts out and it was all empty :biggrin:


----------



## KustomKreationz

Old amps make good stashes. Seal em up good and mount them with your others.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced Parisienne

Me and my buddy make soda cans that the top unscrews and we have a pill bottle inside and we glue the top of the bottle to the top piece of the can and the bottle stayes glud in to the bottom of the can then u put some kind of silicone so the weight is right, its saved my ass plenty of times.  cops not going to search a closed soda can.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Juiced Parisienne_@Jan 14 2006, 10:58 AM~4617689
> * cops not going to search a closed soda can.
> *


lol.. you never know...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KustomKreationz

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 14 2006, 01:17 PM~4618064
> *lol.. you never know...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why smugglin an hustlin aint for everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

best stash spot...gas tank homie, but make sure you seal that stuff up good  or between the seat foams works too, behind a door panel...wherever would be a pain in the ass for you to get to....thats the best spot :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 15 2006, 03:21 AM~4623569
> *best stash spot...gas tank homie, but make sure you seal that stuff up good    or between the seat foams works too, behind a door panel...wherever would be a pain in the ass for you to get to....thats the best spot :biggrin:
> *


like in the tires???

oh wait, i was watching cops a few years ago and they caught someone doing that....... tires were hard as fuck....but, they still got caught...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Yeah, no goin across the border or anything like that with stuff in the tires, just the tank...but it still makes a different sound when you knock on it.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 13 2006, 02:52 AM~4608765
> *I'd rather just stick that kinda stuff in the glove box though.  If they find that kind of stuff in a custom made stash box like that, around here your looking at drug trafficking and intent to deliver...which equals 2 class X felonies at 6-30 a piece.
> *


+ Ripping ur car the fuck up


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

i aint tryin to smuggle to mexico or nuttin, jus for the in town slangin.  . anybody else think a dummy pump is a bad idea?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no....


----------



## KustomKreationz

Be funny to see the drug dog jump onto the batt rack an get a taste of 96 volts.. :rofl:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 15 2006, 05:13 PM~4626689
> *Be funny to see the drug dog jump onto the batt rack an get a taste of 96 volts..  :rofl:
> *


LoL, hell yeah.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

haha that would be some funny shit!!


----------



## laidlowOR97759

my luck i would get trafficing intent to distribute AND assaulting an officer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

did you ever try inside a empty pump or hallow battery??? you could even run wires to make it look like it was actually working.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Or just under the hood away from the engine heat. I mean how often is the hood popped, and if it is....it's still hard to know whats supposed to be there especially if its wired up or has vacuum lines coming from it....like say a hollowed charcoal canister.


----------



## tyhodge07

how bout o boy just posts them fuckin pics of what he's tryin to sell... so this thread wouldnt be bullshit, like it is now :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

tru dat


----------



## KustomKreationz

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Jan 16 2006, 12:54 AM~4629688
> *did you ever try inside a empty pump or hallow battery??? you could even run  wires to make it look like it was actually working.
> *


Hollow Battery..hoped no one else had done that yet.. :uh: 
time to think up sumthin new.. :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP

I heard about a guy that put kilos of coke in the tank of a propane truck, somehow they figured it out, drained the propane and opened the tanker


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep ive heard that one too , but it was dummy tanks


----------



## 93TC_64IMP

not tanks... a tank, and I'm not talking about a little tank, I'm talking about a propane tanker truck with a 30 foot tank or however big they are


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

damn, that would have been crazy drivin a propane truck fulla coke. but yea post dem pics of them stash boxes.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Where are the pics????


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

i told yall this fool was full of shit. i pmed him like a week ago and still aint got back. i tried to tell yall but all i got was a :uh: .


----------



## tyhodge07

ya, n he aint posted since... were still waitin bro... u kept sayin just wait, just wait, youll see... well all im seein is ur full of shit!


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

yea fa sho. why else wouldnt this fool post up the pics so he can get his paper, i think he was tryin to scam on the l.i.l homies. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 18 2006, 05:44 AM~4647641
> *yea fa sho. why else wouldnt this fool post up the pics so he can get his paper, i think he was tryin to scam on the l.i.l homies. :angry:
> *


i agree.... some more bullshit goin around on this damn thing, they need to start blockin ip's from scammers... such as matt moore


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

daamn a gang of bullshiters up in this bitch huh?? N e wayz i knew i shouldnt of posted shit like this up nah i havent got da pics yet my shits still beein done... And 4 da foo that pm'd me and i didnt get bak 2 for a week Sorry "BRO" i aint a LayItlOw Freakk Homie i got other shit 2 do i dont get on here much..


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

all i gotta say is :nono:


----------



## pinellas_county_fl

Not really a custom stash spot, But my little .38 snub nose fits in there perfect, An about a QP of green can fit in there if you stuff it in. Has been put to tha test a few times an never been cought, It works.


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

KOO I GOT KUSH ON DECK...


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 15 2006, 10:11 PM~4629833
> *Or just under the hood away from the engine heat.  I mean how often is the hood popped, and if it is....it's still hard to know whats supposed to be there especially if its wired up or has vacuum lines coming from it....like say a hollowed charcoal canister.
> *


you cant stash drugs under the hood cause the heat will amplifie the smell making it easyr for the dogs to smell


----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## OakCliffRider

Use a hollowed out CD Changer that works.


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 15 2006, 09:18 AM~4624355
> *i aint tryin to smuggle to mexico or nuttin, jus for the in town slangin.  . anybody else think a dummy pump is a bad idea?
> *


thats what the mexican had on next friday   i think that is a good idea and if you put some oil in there yo kill the smell uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## phatphord

why don't you just gut a set of group 31 batts,fit some smaller gel batts inside so you've still got power and stash your load in the left over space? Reseal the group 31s and you're sorted.


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by pinellas_county_fl_@Jan 20 2006, 09:38 AM~4665181
> *Not really a custom stash spot, But my little .38 snub nose fits in there perfect, An about a QP of green can fit in there if you stuff it in. Has been put to tha test a few times an never been cought, It works.
> *



Very sharp man.. but watch out for them drug sniffing dogs


----------



## K-Blaze

This has got to be the dumbest shit you guys have ever said :twak: Just trying to give the cops new spots to check or call your selfs out...Come on now....I wouldn't even trust this fucken thread starter......


----------



## bluepitlovers

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jan 29 2006, 12:30 PM~4728324
> *This has got to be the dumbest shit you guys have ever said :twak: Just trying to give the cops new spots to check or call your selfs out...Come on now....I wouldn't even trust this fucken thread starter......
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

"Stash box with weight in it....candy paint with flakes in it" :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jan 29 2006, 01:30 PM~4728324
> *This has got to be the dumbest shit you guys have ever said :twak: Just trying to give the cops new spots to check or call your selfs out...Come on now....I wouldn't even trust this fucken thread starter......
> *


i agree...... its too bad theres so many dumbasses involved with lowriding........


----------



## DekeDamage

Hi my name is FBI and my cousin DEA is real tight with the ATF. He wanted me to tell you that your IP address is just as good as finding you at home or your wifey's, so you can expect a visit shortly. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CaddyKid253

dumbasses.....It mo-fo's like you that give lowridin' a bad name....dumbfucks..... :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Jan 30 2006, 05:00 PM~4735865
> *Hi my name is FBI and my cousin DEA is real tight with the ATF.  He wanted me to tell you that your IP address is just as good as finding you at home or your wifey's, so you can expect a visit shortly.  Keep up the good work!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

Yea, i was wondering if someone could make me a stash spot in my dash somewhere for my mini-gun...these streets are crazy out here!


----------



## biggeazy-e

i could make you one in your glovebox.. :cheesy: 

i made a stash spot under my drivers visor for my ar15 and an uzi :cheesy:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

HAHAHA TRUE DAT KEEP YO MOUTH SHUT!!! THAS HOW FOOS GET COUGHT UP ALWAYZ OPENIN THERE MOUTH BUT N E WAYZ LOL WUT IS THAT ON TOP A PAINTBALL GUN?? LET ME MOUNT THAT ON MY GOLF KART HAHA LEZ BLAST ON SUMONE....HAHAHA


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

MY BOY JUST GOT DONE MAKING A FAKE SECOND GAS TANK ON ONE OF THOSE DUAL TWIN CAB DIESEL TRUCKS IT HAS A WELDED PATTED METAL BOX BEHIND THE BODY UNOTISABLE HOOKED UP 2 A FAKE GAS TANK DOOR JUST LIKE A TWIN GAS TANK AND IT OPENS BY 2 SWITCHES ONE INSIDE THE CAR OR ANOTHER BEHIND ONE OF THE FENDERS


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jan 31 2006, 09:24 PM~4745807
> *MY BOY JUST GOT DONE MAKING A FAKE SECOND GAS TANK ON ONE OF THOSE DUAL TWIN CAB DIESEL TRUCKS IT HAS A WELDED PATTED METAL BOX BEHIND THE BODY UNOTISABLE HOOKED UP 2 A FAKE GAS TANK DOOR JUST LIKE A TWIN GAS TANK AND IT OPENS BY 2 SWITCHES ONE INSIDE THE CAR OR ANOTHER BEHIND ONE OF THE FENDERS
> *


 :uh: post pictures and location.....


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 31 2006, 07:47 PM~4745995
> *:uh: post pictures and location.....
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!+Jan 31 2006, 08:17 PM~4745758-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA TRUE DAT KEEP YO MOUTH SHUT!!! THAS HOW FOOS GET COUGHT UP ALWAYZ OPENIN THERE MOUTH [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jan 31 2006, 08:24 PM~4745807
> *MY BOY JUST GOT DONE MAKING A FAKE SECOND GAS TANK ON ONE OF THOSE DUAL TWIN CAB DIESEL TRUCKS IT HAS A WELDED PATTED METAL BOX BEHIND THE BODY UNOTISABLE HOOKED UP 2 A FAKE GAS TANK DOOR JUST LIKE A TWIN GAS TANK AND IT OPENS BY 2 SWITCHES ONE INSIDE THE CAR OR ANOTHER BEHIND ONE OF THE FENDERS
> *


Damm you sound just like a cop. :uh: . What up with that? Plus you started this topic and haven't posted pics of anything up. :biggrin: :biggrin: You went from not saying anything to straight telling on "your boy" in about 7 minutes :uh: :uh:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

yeah where dem pics at??? ^^^


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i call .................


















,.
















.















.



















.
BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

exactly why would you want to jeprodize your ride i know i worked to hard to lose mine over some dumb stash box


----------



## demonic

to me: in the low = no ridin dirty 

give that shit to ya girl or some one in another "regular" car. 

if you gotta be strapped, take that ass and spend a bill and do it with a permit. ( yes I understand that this is not an option for everyone )


----------



## 84 2 dr cut

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 15 2006, 04:13 PM~4626689
> *Be funny to see the drug dog jump onto the batt rack an get a taste of 96 volts..  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

just get a permit and you can ride around with your pistol on your side. thats what i do. fuck a stash


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6101317
> *just get a permit and you can ride around with your pistol on your side. thats what i do. fuck a stash
> *


in ohio, it sucks.. gotta be locked in the glove compartment, locked in a container in plain sight, or on your person, in a holster, in plain sight. 

i'd love to roll with it on the seat next to me but ai gotta have it tucked in my waist like a jackass. 

not to mention, plain sight isnt really defined, its more up to the officers opinion..

:angry:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

just spend a little dough on something low-key, and you can get it all day long. I used to keep a couple to smash in(with the brake lights on a link to where I could kill the lights(at night---no brake lights--no see me)


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

to me: in the low = no ridin dirty 

seriously...............


----------



## Juiced10

stash boxes arent that hard to make... i did one iin a guys Escalade.. in the center console.. its on an electric actuator.. press the button and it slides open.. the button is hidden as well. its a pretty nice sized box... pretty much put anythin in there but i dont think a sawed off would fit...

its un noticable.... even if you pull on the spot it doesnt budge.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 4 2006, 12:36 PM~6101566
> *in ohio, it sucks..  gotta be locked in the glove compartment, locked in a container in plain sight, or on your person, in a holster, in plain sight.
> 
> i'd love to roll with it on the seat next to me but ai gotta have it tucked in my waist like a jackass.
> 
> not to mention, plain sight isnt really defined, its more up to the officers opinion..
> 
> :angry:
> *


why dont u just keep it under your leg when u sit down, thats where i put mine in cases where i think something might happen. like late night stuff other than that i keep it in the center console.


----------



## red_ghost

The battery stash box was a good idea. I could setup 10 batteries in the back all side by side and then i'de have a place to hide my rocket launcher... But come to think of it, they might get suspicious seeing 10 batteries in fwd lac... scratch that idea....








just clownin anyway... dont do your dirt in your low.


----------



## biggeazy-e

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

Make a 350 into a 4.3 V6? Pull the connecting rod soff the front throw on the crankshaft, and pull out the pushrods so that the valves stay shut. JB Weld the pistons into the bottom of the cylinder and you've got an airtight chamber. Put it in a old beater and the po-po wouldn't even suspect the misfire, and you got room for 1.4 liters of storage. Sure its effort to pop the heads, but its hidden WELL.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Funny that I noticed this topic. I got a cousin I was hanging with tuesday,(I haven't seen him in about 6yrs...... he lives to fast for me). ...anywayz he has a 2002 Maxima. He push a button while we were riding and the airbag cover pops up and has 2 guns under it :0 . He pushes the button again and the airbag closed. It was done nice. Nobody would have known. Hell I was in the car for about 30mins and I didn't notice. He said all his cars has aleast one...... like I said... too fast for me.........oh yeah.. he made a quick $1000 on this little trip we were on. I was only with him for about a hour.
Oh yeah, he ain't letting nobody take pictures of this shit. :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

do the border workers ever wonder why my C channel frame is welded shut? noooo... too much trouble to cut open a frame and pull bricks out... It solely for the hydros


----------



## MattNificent

just put ya work in a fast food bag wit some food in there, the dog smells it and barks at it, the cop thinks he barkin a hamburger....


----------



## Mr cortez

:uh: are you serious!


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Sep 16 2006, 11:08 AM~6186007
> *just put ya work in a fast food bag wit some food in there, the dog smells it and barks at it, the cop thinks he barkin a hamburger....
> *


thats gotta be the dumbest thing ive ever heard 
personally im not one for a stash box i keep my .45 in my pocket (or atleast most of it) and my lighter and papers in my other pocket then my can in my back pocket which sometimes is a good place to put shit


----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Sep 16 2006, 11:08 AM~6186007
> *just put ya work in a fast food bag wit some food in there, the dog smells it and barks at it, the cop thinks he barkin a hamburger....
> *


How many times you think police seen that shit before


----------



## MattNificent

lol...dats what ol boi said on rollin84z.com when i brought dis topic up....i was wantin some pics of some james bond type shyt....


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 15 2006, 02:02 AM~4623686
> *like in the tires???
> 
> oh wait, i was watching cops a few years ago and they caught someone doing that....... tires were hard as fuck....but, they still got caught...
> *


BECAUSE IT HAD NO VALVE STEM (GIVE AWAY) :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Once I was helping a guy work on this POS 88 regal he bought and it wouldn't start. We thought the Ffuel pump was bad or shorted out so we started tracing the wires and came across a hood latch style cable hiden in the truck and pulled on it. The damn trim panel under the rear quarter window poped out and had a hiden compartment behind it linned with duct tape. :scrutinize: Lucky for this clown we found the spot instead of the cops because I am sure they would have believed him. :uh:


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jan 31 2006, 09:24 PM~4745807
> *MY BOY JUST GOT DONE MAKING A FAKE SECOND GAS TANK ON ONE OF THOSE DUAL TWIN CAB DIESEL TRUCKS IT HAS A WELDED PATTED METAL BOX BEHIND THE BODY UNOTISABLE HOOKED UP 2 A FAKE GAS TANK DOOR JUST LIKE A TWIN GAS TANK AND IT OPENS BY 2 SWITCHES ONE INSIDE THE CAR OR ANOTHER BEHIND ONE OF THE FENDERS
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Sep 5 2006, 05:53 AM~6106624
> *to me: in the low = no ridin dirty
> 
> seriously...............
> *


X1000 FUCKIN NOOBS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 15 2006, 02:21 AM~4623569
> *best stash spot...gas tank homie, but make sure you seal that stuff up good    or between the seat foams works too, behind a door panel...wherever would be a pain in the ass for you to get to....thats the best spot :biggrin:
> *


right on uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420

this guys got internet FED written all over uffin: come get me cocksucker uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Ok so I read this whole topic and what good is a stash box in your back seat or on your frame?? if you really need the banger what are you gonna do put yourself in the most fucked up position possible by climbing in the back seat with your back facing out in the heat of the moment?? If you think that you obviously never been shot at! If you gonna carry a ounce back there your gonna look like a fucking idiot climbing in and out every stop, thats gonna catch attention more than anything. Plus a ounce is a misdermeanor AND a complete waste of time if your trying to make money. Now maybe if you were transporting something serious I could see that but otherwise its a waste of fucking time.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 4 2008, 06:40 PM~12061800
> *Ok so I read this whole topic and what good is a stash box in your back seat or on your frame?? if you really need the banger what are you gonna do put yourself in the most fucked up position possible by climbing in the back seat with your back facing out in the heat of the moment?? If you think that you obviously never been shot at! If you gonna carry a ounce back there your gonna look like a fucking idiot climbing in and out every stop, thats gonna catch attention more than anything. Plus a ounce is a misdermeanor AND a complete waste of time if your trying to make money. Now maybe if you were transporting something serious I could see that but otherwise its a waste of fucking time.
> *


im sure no one here i s worried about a little work this serves another purpose...
at da shop we do 3rd row seats lined with a metal enclosure pretty wide about da same as da seat and we weld two metal rods to serve as a latch and use regular gm trunk poppers on both sides and ofcourse we use a special gasket aswell after its closed we hog ring the fabric and looks completely stock...we also do false floors and headliners but that takes science


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 5 2008, 12:20 PM~12071236
> *im sure no one here i s worried about a little work this serves another purpose...
> at da shop we do 3rd row seats lined with a metal enclosure pretty wide about da same as da seat and we weld two metal rods to serve as a latch and use regular gm trunk poppers on both sides and ofcourse we use a special gasket aswell after its closed we hog ring the fabric and looks completely stock...we also do false floors and headliners but that takes science
> *



I mean for the right purpose it sounds really cool dont get me wrong but for the guys talking about small time bullshit its not worth it in my opinion (and my opinion doesnt have to mean shit to anybody, to each his own). Can you post up some pics if you got them id be interested in learning to do it for customers.


----------



## B_A_RIDER

double post


----------



## EazyE10286

1 pic. thats it,what a bunch of BS.You know the saying "Pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

has anyone thought of in the top of the engind valvecover get the big JEGS/SUMMIT kind and put it in there


----------



## bkjaydog

i seen the backseat of a bmw once where you had to put a magnet on a certain spot and press the power seat switch and the seat split open from the back. they have a cover over the back seat in a bimmer. when closed you couldn't pull it open for shit. i was yanking at it and it didn't budge. did cost about $3000


----------

